# American Pickers



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 22, 2013)

I have enjoyed many episodes of "American Pickers" on the History Channel. I have also noticed the Mike and Frank have picked a lot of Masonic treasures over the seasons. I really am beginning to believe through observations and behaviors that Mike, Frank or both are Masons.

Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## widows son (Jul 22, 2013)

I've only seen an episode where they pick some odd fellows paraphernalia, never any Masonic items.


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 22, 2013)

They picked Shriner items from a lady who's husband was a Shriner. She was a star I guess. 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 22, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> I have enjoyed many episodes of "American Pickers" on the History Channel. I have also noticed the Mike and Frank have picked a lot of Masonic treasures over the seasons. I really am beginning to believe through observations and behaviors that Mike, Frank or both are Masons.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight?



Glad I'm not the only one who see it too. 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Jul 22, 2013)

it crossed my mind once or twice


----------



## Bro_Vick (Jul 22, 2013)

Bro. Stewart said:


> I have enjoyed many episodes of "American Pickers" on the History Channel. I have also noticed the Mike and Frank have picked a lot of Masonic treasures over the seasons. I really am beginning to believe through observations and behaviors that Mike, Frank or both are Masons.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight?



I don't think so, the episode I remember they looked at a Worshipful Master chair from a lodge that demised in the local area, and they acted as if they had no idea what it was.

S&F,
-Bro Vick


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 22, 2013)

I, likewise, remember the WM chair episode.  I have seen them pick up a S/Q door knocker and some the Shrine stuff.  I think it is an interest, but not a membership.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, I remember the Shrine episode, and I was very much under the impression that they knew very little about it.  I don't think they're Masons.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 23, 2013)

Love that show!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 23, 2013)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> I, likewise, remember the WM chair episode.  I have seen them pick up a S/Q door knocker and some the Shrine stuff.  I think it is an interest, but not a membership.



They also picked up an old lecture slide set once. I believe that I might have seen some other modes of recognition used by Mike...

Sure would make the show a lot cooler if one or the other were Brothers!


----------



## polmjonz (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I read that mike's grandfather or father was a mason. I was looking into it when I saw one of the rings he was wearing.

I may be wrong but that sticks in my head.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 23, 2013)

I to have seen his ring but I can't make out what's on it 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell (Jul 23, 2013)

I have always wished there was a place where we could see those records who is and who isn't.  Some people have a reverence for objects because they are Masons and some because they have relatives that were.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 23, 2013)

Their membership could be kept under wraps for the shows sake. The episode with the WM chair would be boring if they did not play the part as a picker and let the owner talk about it.

I also have seen a mode of recognition by both of them but I'm not sure who initiated it.

They are def. traveling men though!


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 23, 2013)

The pawn star guys might be. My friend (WM) has been to there store and they have a bunch of masonic stuff. He asked about it. The workers say its for personal collection. They themselves weren't there though. 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 23, 2013)

History channel rocks 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## crono782 (Jul 24, 2013)

brother josh said:


> History channel rocks
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Too bad there's not much history on it. Lol! (Yes I'm the guy who still complains about no music on MTV)


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RedTemplar (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw one episode recently where one of the sellers was an old man wearing a dirty Shrine Club Cap.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Jul 24, 2013)

Mason653 said:


> The pawn star guys might be. My friend (WM) has been to there store and they have a bunch of masonic stuff. He asked about it. The workers say its for personal collection. They themselves weren't there though.


Makes sense. "The Old Man" is pretty much dead-center Masonic demographic. :laugh:


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 24, 2013)

Mason653 said:


> The pawn star guys might be. My friend (WM) has been to there store and they have a bunch of masonic stuff. He asked about it. The workers say its for personal collection. They themselves weren't there though.
> 
> 
> 357
> ...


I have seen chum give one of the various modes to certain appraisers that get called in from time to time.

The old man and father are most likely masons but I highly doubt that Corey is a mason.


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 25, 2013)

Brother_Steve said:


> I have seen chum give one of the various modes to certain appraisers that get called in from time to time.
> 
> The old man and father are most likely masons but I highly doubt that Corey is a mason.



I agree!


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jul 25, 2013)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_Rick_Harrison_of_pawn_stars_a_freemason


This one is questionable: <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCFgJVKRbXI" target="_blank">[video=youtube;mCFgJVKRbXI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCFgJVKRbXI[/video]


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 25, 2013)

jvarnell said:


> I have always wished there was a place where we could see those records who is and who isn't.



Grand lodges keep genealogy records, some in databases with rapid access.  So far I don't know of any that are visible on-line.

Membership records by name and lodge are available if you know what jurisdiction a man would have been a member in.  I don't think GLs give out membership data about living members but they do give it out for deceased members.  I don't I want release of membership data on living members.  Some want to be discreet.  Based on country of residence and other factors some need to be discreet.  That many of us are out to the point of rings and license plates is our choice not GL's.

There's at least one database package called MORI that spans multiple jurisdictions.  If you ask a jurisdiction that happens to use MORI or some other similar package you'd get coverage of multiple jurisdictions so the guess of jurisdiction doesn't need to be as correct.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 25, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> Grand lodges keep genealogy records, some in databases with rapid access.  So far I don't know of any that are visible on-line.
> 
> Membership records by name and lodge are available if you know what jurisdiction a man would have been a member in.  I don't think GLs give out membership data about living members but they do give it out for deceased members.  I don't I want release of membership data on living members.  Some want to be discreet.  Based on country of residence and other factors some need to be discreet.  That many of us are out to the point of rings and license plates is our choice not GL's.
> 
> There's at least one database package called MORI that spans multiple jurisdictions.  If you ask a jurisdiction that happens to use MORI or some other similar package you'd get coverage of multiple jurisdictions so the guess of jurisdiction doesn't need to be as correct.



Good to know.


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 25, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DoUUTNTs5ig

Interesting 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 26, 2013)

Mason653 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DoUUTNTs5ig
> 
> Interesting
> 
> ...


man my instructors were way off if that is a masonic handshake. The only thing that is missing is the curtsey and kissing of the top of the hand.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 26, 2013)

Mason653 said:


> The pawn star guys might be.



A Pawn Star episode aired last night ended with the shop employees out back grilling burgers.  The old man wore a cook's apron.  Sure enough it had the the words "REAL MEN Wear Aprons" on it.  Not a sure thing but I'd ask him what his lodge is if I saw him in that apron.


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 29, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> A Pawn Star episode aired last night ended with the shop employees out back grilling burgers.  The old man wore a cook's apron.  Sure enough it had the the words "REAL MEN Wear Aprons" on it.  Not a sure thing but I'd ask him what his lodge is if I saw him in that apron.



What was the name of that episode? 


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bill B. (Jul 29, 2013)

I saw something online not to long ago where Rick from pawn stars donated a lot of money to the shrine hospital. Could be a connection or maybe he's just generous. 


Bill Britton 
Entered apprentice 
St. David's lodge #72 A.F.M.


----------



## John H. (Jul 29, 2013)

I too have seen the shows where the WM chair was there, Shriners sign and the Odd Fellows jewels. I can never get a good look at their rings though!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BigDre357 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have seen the the episodes where they have have picked Masonic, shrine and odd fellow items and I can't really tell if they are our not because they have different reactions each time but I did watch an episode of Storage Hunters the other day and a couple on there bought a storage locker full of Masonic rings, swords and other regalia and on Hardcore Pawn Chicago a guy brought in a bunch of Masonic ritual books and some other things and on storage wars Jared and brandy found some shrine stuff in a locker but when you see their reactions it sends staged

P.M. Drennon ...SMIB /G\


----------



## Adam Cumberland (Jul 30, 2013)

Rick Harrison from "Pawn Stars" has been a master mason since 1994. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 30, 2013)

Adam Cumberland said:


> Rick Harrison from "Pawn Stars" has been a master mason since 1994.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Is this assumed, rumor, or proven? If you have insight as to the validity of Rick's membership, I would like to know.

There are a lot of rumors around the Internet concerning famous people these days which are often debunked one way or the other. I am just curious about your information sources...


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 30, 2013)

BigDre357 said:


> I have seen the the episodes where they have have picked Masonic, shrine and odd fellow items and I can't really tell if they are our not because they have different reactions each time but I did watch an episode of Storage Hunters the other day and a couple on there bought a storage locker full of Masonic rings, swords and other regalia and on Hardcore Pawn Chicago a guy brought in a bunch of Masonic ritual books and some other things and on storage wars Jared and brandy found some shrine stuff in a locker but when you see their reactions it sends staged
> 
> P.M. Drennon ...SMIB /G\



I can tell you that everything shown or "discovered" on Storage Wars is intentionally staged. There has already been one lawsuit filed as a result.


----------



## Adam Cumberland (Jul 30, 2013)

I read from an internet source that Rick has been a Master Mason since 1994. It stated that he and his best friend John Michael Neill entered the Ancient Free Masonic Lodge #311 located in a small town of Simpsonville S.C. in June of 1994.


----------



## BigDre357 (Jul 30, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> A Pawn Star episode aired last night ended with the shop employees out back grilling burgers.  The old man wore a cook's apron.  Sure enough it had the the words "REAL MEN Wear Aprons" on it.  Not a sure thing but I'd ask him what his lodge is if I saw him in that apron.



I have seen that adoption at a lot of stores it is like the the best cancer shirts that say real men wear pink

P.M. Drennon ...SMIB /G\


----------

